# 55 gallon stocking question



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

My 55 gallon tank is almost done cycling . I plan on stocking it with 4 discus, 2 angelfish, an elephant nose, and 8 or 9 small schooling fish. Right now my filtration is a regent aquatech 30-60 gallon that im going to get parts for so I make it into a ghetto penguin 330. Im also getting the emperor 400 before I start stocking. My question is, will this tank be over stocked? My other question is which order i should introduce the fish.

thanks


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

sphed said:


> My 55 gallon tank is almost done cycling . I plan on stocking it with 4 discus, 2 angelfish, an elephant nose, and 8 or 9 small schooling fish. Right now my filtration is a regent aquatech 30-60 gallon that im going to get parts for so I make it into a ghetto penguin 330. Im also getting the emperor 400 before I start stocking. My question is, will this tank be over stocked? My other question is which order i should introduce the fish.
> 
> thanks


well your angels will make a meal out of the small schooling fish, unless your talking congo tetras, but they're not exactly small. I would stick to the angels and keep those alive. Once you have had your tank death free for awhile then try discus. To be honest, Discus tend to be; a) a tad bit harder to keep as they are sensitive fish b) prefer the water conditions a little different then the angels, having said that they can and will adapt to most conditions if done gradually. c) from what I understand prefer a species tank however small schooling tetras are fine, but they (schoolers) would fall to the angles snack habits eventually. d) they do not compete well for food, so the angels would reep that benefit.
I have never kept an elephant nose, so I have no idea as to what they like or prefer, but I think they are solitary fish that like things quiet. But I could be wrong.
Having said all that, it's your tank so do a little research/reading and make a good decision.

Cheers.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

4 Discus in a 55 is pushing the limit as it is. Adding the angels will be a bad idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd personally skip the Discus and just go with a pair of Angels, 10-12 of schooling fish, some cories, and maybe a bristlenose. Elephantnose(s?) can be sensitive fish, so I'd personally skip them too. They also get quite large, maybe 8 inches?....I can't remember, but I just know they get pretty big. I'd save them for atleast a 75g tank (thats wider), or bigger than that.

So you are looking at:

2 Angelfish
10-14 schooling fish (or 2 schools of 8 if you'd like)
8 Cories or 4-6 Loaches
1 Bristlenose

Most schooling fish will work. I'd avoid Neons for sure. Cardinals and other similar sized tetras, like Glowlights can be hit or miss. Also avoid nippy tetras such as Serpaes and Buenos aires. There are many that will work though. I keep 1 angel with Flame, Rummynose, and Head and Tailight tetras. I also have 4 Otocinclus with my Angel and they are always accounted for. 

If you really want Discus, I'd go with a wider tank, like a 75g (or larger). You can keep Rummynose tetras and Cardinal tetras with them (many people do), since they can handle the higher temps that Discus need (around 84-86F).


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

well I just picked up 10 head and tail light tetras for 69 cents a piece. Cant go wrong for that price, plus I also figured they couldnt fit in an angel fish's mouth.
Maybe ill stick with just the angel fish and forget the discus. 50% water changes every week does sound like a pain in the butt. I also heard they dont have much personality
Im def getting the elephant nose. I heard they are very smart fish. The brain to body ratio is even bigger then a humans. 

I just want a fish that will have some personality and intelligence. My tank isnt big enough for an oscar, anybody have any other suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Heres a pic of the tank


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

I added five 1 1/2 inch baby gold angels. I also added a tea spoon of pimafix to get rid the bacteria on them. They are all up at the surface right now, is pimafix bad for them?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I'd personally skip the Discus and just go with a pair of Angels, 10-12 of schooling fish, some cories, and maybe a bristlenose. Elephantnose(s?) can be sensitive fish, so I'd personally skip them too. They also get quite large, maybe 8 inches?....I can't remember, but I just know they get pretty big. I'd save them for atleast a 75g tank (thats wider), or bigger than that.
> 
> So you are looking at:
> 
> ...


believe it or not my angels even snacked on my serpaes lol the couldn't fit them it their mouth so the just ended up kindly removing their heads:-x but typically ya your right. Serpaes coud be hit or miss as well. when I had 6 in my tank they bugged the other fish but when I bumped up the school to a dozen they just played amonst each other and didn't bother the other fish. its russian roulette with them


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm sure you have cycled correctly but I have to ask.How long did you cycle?Adding a huge bioload to a newly cycled tank can restart the cycle.You should test the water for ammonia make sure they are getting plenty of air flow and oxygen in their water.Also monitor that temp.(78-82) higher temp.lessens the oxygen.If everything I've mentioned is fine then it may be a parasite but I would suggest the water testing.If you don't want to buy a test kit most pet stores will do a free testing.I hope everything goes well for you. Nice choice on the angelfish decision. They are beautiful and very personable I love them  and I have names for mine ("edward",koi and "lacey",silver) they are my pair. If you bought 5 you have a good chance of getting a pair they are about 2-3 months now (given their size) give them about 4-6 more months then start watching for pairs. :fish:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

The tank has been cycling for almost a month.

Well its day 2, no deaths last night. The fish i purchased were so weak, didnt think they would all make it through the night. Anyway, as soon as i turned the lights on, one of them started freaking out, and now hes laying on the ground. He will get up and start thrashing about once in a while. Do you think its an internal parasite? I did a 20% water change last, everything is at 0. I also gave them fresh garlic for the IP. Should i just euthanize the sick one? He looks like a goner.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

don't do anything like that yet. could be a nervous fish. I keep my lights off a full 48hrs when I introduce new fish to keep the stress down for them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

I took him out and ended his life. I dont think he had any chance. He was just floating around and kept getting stuck in the filter. Its definatly somthing with the angel fish. All the other fish are fine. Only three out of the remaining four are eating, so i might need to take out another. 

I have all live plants in my aquarium, so i think turning off the lights might be a bad idea.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

sphed said:


> I took him out and ended his life. I dont think he had any chance. He was just floating around and kept getting stuck in the filter. Its definatly somthing with the angel fish. All the other fish are fine. Only three out of the remaining four are eating, so i might need to take out another.
> 
> I have all live plants in my aquarium, so i think turning off the lights might be a bad idea.


regardless of live plants, you should always turn your lights off for a day when intorducing new fish, helps lessen the stress.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok i tried going with the lights off and nothing worked. The angels were suffering from fin rot very bad, so i gave them two teaspoons of melafix. Later in the afternoon one of them starts acting weird and floating around upside down, then laying on the ground. As soon as i would remove one, it would happen to the next angel. Now I only have 1 angel left. None of the other fish seem sick at all, they all seem normal and fine. What the hell is going on? 

I guess this is a lesson, no matter how cheap the fish are, theres always a catch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

by the way, ammonia 0, nitrate 0, ph 7.5, temp 80 degrees. angels have small lesions on them, anyone have any idea as to what could be killing them?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like you purchased sick fish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

i would add two angle fish. make sure they are healthy when you get them. ask to see them eat, there is nothing wrong with that. check all their fins to make sure they don't have fin rot or ich or other sickness. my personal favorites are marble veil tail angles or gold marble veil tails. if they are kept in a tank with out any fin nippers (barbs and danios among others) they are VERY stunning fish. i like your choice of tetras. head and tail light tetras are my favorite tetras. glow light are my next favorite. you could prolly add a school of glowlight tetras to your tank and not have a problem. I would also add a smallish school of cories like JustOneMore20 said. remember that cories like to be with their own kind and like to school. 6-8 would be perfect. i also agree with the bristlenose pleco for algae and missed food. if you can't find a bristle nose pleco ottos work nicly also but get a school of these also. from what i have heard, elephant noses are hard to keep and can get quite large. good luck with your next fish!
Andrew


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

go back to the fish store with at least the last fish and show them. Hopefully they are reputable and offer you a credit. I wouldn't buy any more from that tank as Damon pointed out it seems like a sick batch.

on a side note... If you do encounter future disease or fungus, while treating the fish, keep the lights off, it will help expediate recovery. Your plants will bounce back easier then the livestock will


----------

